# Cool Poem/Thingy I Wrote :)



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry the picture is so big :-/


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

your horse and you are gorgeous together
super cute picture too!


----------

